# How reliable are Sager laptops?



## abcxyz (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys I am planning to buy Sager NP8151 from here,
XOTIC PC | Sager NP8151 (Clevo P650RP6) - 15.6&quot; Gaming Noteboo

I would like to know how reliable the laptop would be. Does any of you know of any issues with Sager laptops?
I would be getting this my from cousin in US to India.

What if the machine has issues?

Thanks


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2016)

First of all I doubt Xotic has any good presence in India, therefore after sales service will be a tight pinch if you need it. You will probably have to send it to the US to get any measurable amount of service.

If you can deal with that then you can go ahead and get it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2016)

Azo

Ask for a quote from them


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 14, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Azo
> 
> Ask for a quote from them



Yeah I have asked for a quote.
BTW what is your take on Sager laptops?

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> First of all I doubt Xotic has any good presence in India, therefore after sales service will be a tight pinch if you need it. You will probably have to send it to the US to get any measurable amount of service.
> 
> If you can deal with that then you can go ahead and get it.



Thanks for the info.
Can you do guess work and tell how much trouble one can expect from a Sager laptop?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Yeah I have asked for a quote.
> BTW what is your take on Sager laptops?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



If you game on your laptop, its parts have higher tendency to fail due to the heat in the long run (my old Y500 & friend's one got motherboard issues after 3 years, same for a Z500, 2 Samsung ones too... all of those laptops were used for gaming at least 1-2 hours daily on avg.... although all the laptops got different issues but that fact that they got issues is the thing) 

Since for sager laptops there are no service centres around, I will suggest against buying it.

Do mention the quote you get. From what I heard they are offering desktop i5 6500 + GTX1060 6GB at around 1.2 lakhs


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 15, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> If you game on your laptop, its parts have higher tendency to fail due to the heat in the long run (my old Y500 & friend's one got motherboard issues after 3 years, same for a Z500, 2 Samsung ones too... all of those laptops were used for gaming at least 1-2 hours daily on avg.... although all the laptops got different issues but that fact that they got issues is the thing)
> 
> Since for sager laptops there are no service centres around, I will suggest against buying it.
> 
> Do mention the quote you get. From what I heard they are offering desktop i5 6500 + GTX1060 6GB at around 1.2 lakhs



Totally agree with this
My own dell 7520 mobo is dying due to heat , gpu is already dead


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 16, 2016)

I think Sagar laptops are the very local branded laptops. I think all most all laptops companies are followed same configurations but cabinet layout must be different.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 16, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> I think Sagar laptops are the very local branded laptops. I think all most all laptops companies are followed same configurations but cabinet layout must be different.



  you didn't even get the spelling right, forget about making sense.
Above post : RIP

PS: I died laughing after reading "sagar"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> I think Sagar laptops are the very local branded laptops. I think all most all laptops companies are followed same configurations but cabinet layout must be different.



Don't post non-sense 

*d37nnnqwv9amwr.cloudfront.net/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> I think Sagar laptops are the very local branded laptops. I think all most all laptops companies are followed same configurations but cabinet layout must be different.


Ha!Ha!Ha!Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOOHHH!!OOOHHH!!!


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 16, 2016)

Sagers are made by Clevo in Taiwan. Clevo (ODM) makes barebones and sells throughout the world to smaller companies that brand the laptops with their own name. The biggest difference between the (Dells, HP's and Lenovos - OEMS) are that the OEMs design the laptops and the ODM's build them. Clevo designed their barebones and sell to the Boutique companies such as Sager and Eurocom and others throughout the world. The boutique brands add hard drives & memory based on what the buyer wants and add their own brand identification. Sager and Clevo typically offer advanced technologies in gaming before the big time OEM's use the new technology

(copy pasted the above from another forum)

Xotic  lpc digital,(both of them deals with sager branded clevos), hidevolution has their own brand called EVOC,  eurocom  also has something similar, these are all the North American resellers of Clevo
Azom i believe are the Indian ones , there are countless others in different parts of the world

The best place to get more information about Clevo reseller is indeed *NBR forums* , you will be able to find owners of different models and Company reps ,very active there

What i have gathered from the Forums are , they are generally quite reliable, and quite easy to take apart( obviously cpu and gpu is soldered in but the rest of the parts can be changed relatively easily compared to other branded names )

The risk is same as for anything you order from US , no warranty if something happens , you might as well end up with a big brick (unless you can find someone to repair it , it will have warranty in US for a year off course) ,this can be avoided if you buy from HIDevolution ,who offer global warranty, but at a cost ( i think its $150 plus , which gives you option to ship free twice a year for repair , if needed , check their website )

Xotic is the cheapest option of the lot , they are also good , i have infact ordered the model you mentioned from them , im yet to recieve it , will get only by december first weekend, when my friend will bring it , currently it is with him and the model has started and working fine, yet to stress test it 

My advice would indeed be to get from HIdevolution if you can afford , they have a very responsive company rep active on NBR forums,and he is there for everything , also you will get a modded bios called PREMA bios , which gives you a lot more options , 
the reason i went with xotic was, i had to cut corners somewhere and i decided to take a big risk, since i was way over my budget

Another option you can look at is the ALienware 15 r3 , which also has the same 1060 gtx 6gb , but with core i5 , and you can get it for like $1215 right now, after using a coupon on the dell website , 
and also hangaround different retailers, you never know whats gonna turn up during blackfriday and cyber monday

BTw here is a *review* if you are interested , this is the Gsync model, which is i believe sager 8152, 8151 has a TN panel


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 17, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Sagers are made by Clevo in Taiwan. Clevo (ODM) makes barebones and sells throughout the world to smaller companies that brand the laptops with their own name. The biggest difference between the (Dells, HP's and Lenovos - OEMS) are that the OEMs design the laptops and the ODM's build them. Clevo designed their barebones and sell to the Boutique companies such as Sager and Eurocom and others throughout the world. The boutique brands add hard drives & memory based on what the buyer wants and add their own brand identification. Sager and Clevo typically offer advanced technologies in gaming before the big time OEM's use the new technology
> 
> (copy pasted the above from another forum)
> 
> ...



Woah! that is quite a lot info for me. Thanks I will be looking into all those points.
BTW I spoke with XOTIC rep, regarding, gigabyte-p55wv6-pc3d
XOTIC PC | GIGABYTE P55Wv6-PC3
It has global warranty and right now I am trying to find if it works in Gigabyte India (GIGABYTE  - Support - Service Center)

Whats your opinion on this Gigabyte laptop?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 18, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Woah! that is quite a lot info for me. Thanks I will be looking into all those points.
> BTW I spoke with XOTIC rep, regarding, gigabyte-p55wv6-pc3d
> XOTIC PC | GIGABYTE P55Wv6-PC3
> It has global warranty and right now I am trying to find if it works in Gigabyte India (GIGABYTE  - Support - Service Center)
> ...



Specs wise it seems good, if you can get a global warranty for it ,definitely it is good, check out black friday deals from other places also like newegg, best buy ,amazon etc (like this) ,this will be on sale for $1229 during black friday there will be many offers during november 24 and few days after, check for threads tagged MEta in buildapc subbreddit and you will find the flyers for these stores


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 18, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Specs wise it seems good, if you can get a global warranty for it ,definitely it is good, check out black friday deals from other places also like newegg, best buy ,amazon etc (like this) ,this will be on sale for $1229 during black friday there will be many offers during november 24 and few days after, check for threads tagged MEta in buildapc subbreddit and you will find the flyers for these stores



:O The newegg price is 200 bucks less than Xotic. I know about Black friday sales but didn't expect the drastic difference.
Sure will be checking them out.

BTW I posted a similar thread in NBR, they suggested
Amazon.com: Eluktronics P650RP6 Premium VR Ready Gaming Laptop - Intel Core i7-6700HQ Quad Core Windows 10 Home 6GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 15.6&rdquo; Full HD IPS 128GB Eluktro Pro Performance SSD 8GB DDR4 RAM: Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------

